# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تفاوت:اقتصاد بازرگانی و مدیریت بازرگانی؟

## prantose

سلام،
من به کار تجارت بسیار علاقه دارم و می خوام که در این زمینه فعالیت کنم. 

البته قبلش می خوام قوانین بازی رو یاد بگیرم(تا راحت تر و بهتر فعالیت کنم). رشته ی اقتصاد بازرگانی و مدیریت بازرگانی ظاهرن هر دو به تجارت مربوط هستند. ولی خواستم تفاوت هاشون و اینکه کدومشون می تونن در زمینه تجارت بهتر به من کمک کنند(علم تجاری بهتر)؛ راهنماییم کنید.


با تشکر

----------


## Araz

> سلام،
> من به کار تجارت بسیار علاقه دارم و می خوام که در این زمینه فعالیت کنم. 
> 
> البته قبلش می خوام قوانین بازی رو یاد بگیرم(تا راحت تر و بهتر فعالیت کنم). رشته ی اقتصاد بازرگانی و مدیریت بازرگانی ظاهرن هر دو به تجارت مربوط هستند. ولی خواستم تفاوت هاشون و اینکه کدومشون می تونن در زمینه تجارت بهتر به من کمک کنند(علم تجاری بهتر)؛ راهنماییم کنید.
> 
> 
> با تشکر



*معرفی رشته اقتصاد گرایش بازرگانی*



در سالهاي‌ اخير ضرورت‌ توجه‌ بيشتر به‌ اين‌ رشته‌ به‌ دليل‌ نياز مبرم‌ سازمانهاي‌ دولتي‌ و نيز بخش‌ خصوصي‌، موجب‌ شده‌ است‌ تا ظرفيت‌ پذيرش‌ و تعداد دانشگاههايي‌ كه‌ در اين‌ رشته‌ دانشجو مي‌پذيرند افزايش‌ يابد. رشته‌ علوم‌ اقتصادي‌ از معدود رشته‌ هايي‌ است‌ كه‌ از سه‌ گروه‌ آزمايشي‌ در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ دانشجو مي‌پذيرد. مهمترين‌ نكته‌اي‌ كه‌ داوطلبان‌ ورود به‌ اين‌ رشته‌ بايد به‌ آن‌ توجه‌ كنند اين‌ است‌ كه‌ بر خلاف‌ تصور اوليه‌، براي‌ تحصيل‌ در رشته‌ اقتصاد، بايد پايه رياضي‌ بسيار قوي‌ داشته‌ باشند، به‌ همين‌ دليل‌ از چند سال‌ بيش‌، دانش‌آموزان‌ رشته‌هاي‌ رياضي‌ و تجربي‌ نيز اجازه‌ يافتند كه‌ اين‌ رشته‌ را انتخاب‌ كنند. 




گرايش‌هاي‌ علوم‌ اقتصادي 
اقتصاد بازرگاني‌ 
اقتصاد نظري‌ 
اقتصاد صنعتي‌ 
اقتصاد حمل‌ و نقل‌ 
اقتصاد بازرگاني‌ 




تعريف‌ و هدف‌ : اقتصاد بازرگاني‌ شاخه‌ كاربردي‌ رشته‌ اقتصاد است‌ و هدف‌ اين‌ رشته‌ تربيت‌ فارغ‌ التحصيلاني‌ است‌ كه‌ بتوانند پاسخگوي‌ نياز واحدهاي‌ اداري‌ و اجرايي‌ باشند. 


جايگاه‌ اجتماعي‌ : در حال‌ حاضر مشكل‌ اساسي‌ كشورهاي‌ جهان‌ سوم‌ ضعف‌ در سيستم‌ اقتصادي‌ مي‌باشد كه‌ ناشي‌ از عدم‌ توانايي‌ آنها در به‌ كارگيري‌ امكاناتي‌ است‌ كه‌ در بيشتر اين‌ كشورها به‌ فراواني‌ وجود دارد. دانش‌ اقتصاد به‌ مسئولان‌ اقتصادي‌ كشور، چه‌ در سطح‌ كلان‌ و چه‌ خرد، كمك‌ مي‌كند تا شيوه بهينه‌ از امكانات‌ را بيابند. رشته‌ علوم‌ اقتصادي‌ در سه‌ مقطع‌ كارشناسي‌ و كارشناسي‌ ارشد و دكتري‌ داراي‌ گرايشهاي‌ زير مي‌باشد. 


گرايش‌ كارشناسی:1-اقتصاد نظري‌، 2ـ اقتصاد بازرگاني‌، 3ـ اقتصاد حمل‌ و نقل‌، 4ـ اقتصادي‌ صنعتي‌ 


گرايشهاي‌ كارشناسي‌ ارشد: 1-علوم اقتصادي 2-توسعه اقتصادي و برنامه‌ريزي 3-برنامه‌ريزي سيستم‌هاي اقتصادي   4-اقتصاد انرژي





گرايش‌ دكتري‌ : علوم‌ اقتصادي‌





خوشبختانه در داخل کشور دانشگاه های مختلفی در دوره های کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری دانشجو می پذیرد مانند دانشگاه های تهران ـ اصفهان ـ تربیت مدرس


البته ذکر این نکته ضروری است که راه ادامه تحصیل برای دانشجویان گرایش نظری بازتر است و دروسی که این دانشجویان می گذرانند آنها را برای آزمون ورودی کارشناسی ارشد آماده تر می کند و دانشجویان گرایش بازرگانی باید تلاش بیشتری انجام دهند.




توانمندي‌ فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ اقتصاد : فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ رشته‌ اقتصاد بازرگاني‌، قابليتهاي‌ فراواني‌ كسب‌ مي‌كنند و مي‌توانند مسؤليتهايي‌ نظير: 
ـ مديريت‌ مالي‌ واحدهاي‌ توليدي‌ و تجاري‌ 
ـ كارشناس‌ و ارزياب‌ اقتصادي‌ طرحهاي‌ عمراني‌ 
ـ كارشناس‌ امور ماليات‌، گمرك‌ و بيمه‌ .... را عهده‌ دار شوند. 




فارغ التحصیلان گرایش نظری بیشتر تحلیل گر مسائل اقتصادی شده و می توانند عهده دار کارهای پژوهشی و تحقیقاتی شوند.




آينده شغلي‌ : بخش‌ دولتي‌ و بخش‌ غير دولتي‌ نيازمند فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ اين‌ رشته‌ هستند. به‌ ويژه‌ در سازمانهايي‌ مانند: 
ـ برنامه‌ و بودجه 
ـ وزارت‌ خانه‌هاي‌ بازرگاني‌ و اقتصاد و دارايي‌ 
ـ ادارات‌ گمرك‌ 
ـ شركتهاي‌ بيمه‌ و بانكها





یک مؤسسه توانمند بخش خصوصی نمی تواند فاقد کارشناس اقتصادی باشد. معمولاً کارخانجات و کارگاه هایی که به صورت سنتی اداره می شوند فاقد کارشناس اقتصادی هستند ولی کارخانجات مدرن که به صورت علمی اداره می شوند حتماً نیازمند یک کارشناس مجرب امور اقتصادی هستند.در حال حاضر در کل رشته های تحصیلی به جز دو رشته کامپیوتر و حسابداری. مشکل اشتغال وجود دارد. برای فارغ التحصیلان این رشته با رشته های حتی فنی، پزشکی تفاوتی وجود ندارد البته حسن گرایش بازرگانی این است که فارغ التحصیلان این گرایش می توانند در زمینه حسابداری هم فعالیت کنند

*گرایش اقتصاد بازرگانی چیست؟
*
دربين گرايش‌هاي مختلف رشته اقتصاد معمولاً  تاحدود70 تا 80 درصد دروس بين آنها مشترك است و كمتر از20 درصد اختلاف بين آنها  وجود دارد.لذا ماهيت اقتصاد بازرگاني درحال حاضر تفاوت چنداني با گرايشهاي مختلف  اقتصاد ندارد. اما آن دروسي كه تفاوت دارد، عمدتاً دروسي است كه براي كارهايبازرگاني بدان احتياج است اعم از تجارت داخلي يا تجارت خارجي،البته رشته بازرگاني  قابل توسعه به گرايشهاي بيمه حمل و نقل و ... است. (با ارائه چند درس جزو دروساختياري)
فارغ التحصيلان دوره كارشناسي اين رشته برايادامه تحصيل مي توانند در همه گرايشهاي رشته اقتصاد شركت كنند.حتي مي تواننددر رشتههاي مديريت،شهرسازي، اقتصاد بهداشت و ديگر رشته‌ها ادامه تحصيل دهند.
دروس كاربردي كه در اين رشته وجود دارد زمينهاستفاده دربسياري ازفعاليت‌هاي بخش دولتي وخصوصي رادارا مي‌باشد و آينده شغلي فارغالتحصيلان به اين بر مي گرددكه به چه ميزان توانايي استفاده عملي ا ز اين مباحث  را كسب كرده باشند.


* اقتصاد یا مدیریت بازرگانی؟
*

در دوره لیسانس و حتی فوق هم ، بازار کاری ، به آن صورت وجود نداره... برای هیچ کدوم از رشته ها....


اما اگر قصد ادامه تحصیل در ارشد و یا بالاتر دارید....


ببینید ، رشته اقتصاد بیشتر تحلیلی...همراه با نمودار های متعدد و مختلف بوده... و بیشتر برای انالیز و تجزیه تحلیل یک مبحث اقتصادی بوده....
ولی مدیریت بازرگانی ، از گرداوری و تونع خاصی برخور دار است...که در مقاطع بالا تر ، این رشته تخصصی تر و مورد نیاز تر است...
در دوره لیسانس ، بیشتر پایه های درسی و مباحث تقریبا مشابه است....


به طور مثال این دروس مشابه هستند با هم ، 


اقتصاد خرد - کلان ، اصول حسابداری ، (در اقتصاد این موضوع کمی بیشتر مورد توجه است) ، مارکتینگ ، رفتار سازمانی ، تجزیه تحلیل داده ها ، بانکداری، فاینانس و 
و محیط های تجاری و مدیریت تشخیص هزینه و آنالیز آن و ...



*آشنایی با رشته مدیریت بازرگانی


*مدیریت بازرگانی از مهمترین بخش های مدیریت شرکت های تجاری است زمانی یک شرکت می تواند بین خود مشتریان و خریدارانش ارتباط تجاری خوبی برقرار کند که یک مدیر بازرگانی موفق داشته باشد. 
فردی که مدیریت بازرگانی یک بنگاه اقتصادی را به عهده می گیرد در جذب مشتریان و عرضه و معرفی صحیح و اصول محصول یا خدمات یک شرکت تلاش می کند و به طور طبیعی مدیر بازرگانی فردی است که نقش اساسی در سود و زیان شرکتها دارد. 
دوره کارشناسی مدیریت بازرگانی یکی از دوره های تحصیلی آموزش عالی است و هدف از تشکیل این دوره آموزش نیروی انسانی متخصص مورد نیاز سازمانها، اداره ها، موسسه ها و شرکتهای دولتی و خصوصی در زمینه بازرگانی با وظایف و هدفهای گوناگون در سطوح کارشناسی می باشد.


فارغ التحصیلان این رشته با آگاهی و شناختی که از ساخت سازمان، تئوریهای مدیریت و سازماندهی و تکنیکهای مختلف تصمیم گیری دارند قدرت حل مشکلات را پیدا می کنند و همچنین علاوه بر دانش نظری با کاربردهای این رشته نیز آشنا می شوند. فارغ التحصیلان مدیریت بازرگانی می توانند در مؤسسات بازرگانی، امور دفتری مانند: تدارکات، اداره امور کارگزینی، امور مالی، بازاریابی مشغول به کار شوند.

----------


## prantose

به دکمه تشکر صرفا نشد اکتفا کنم؛بسیار ممنون. :Y (454): 
من تمامی این قسمت ها رو قبلا از طریق گوگل پیدا کردم ولی این قسمت به طور خاص کمک کننده بود.



> *اقتصاد یا مدیریت بازرگانی؟*
> در دوره لیسانس و حتی فوق هم ، بازار کاری ، به آن صورت وجود نداره... برای هیچ کدوم از رشته ها....
> ...
> اقتصاد خرد - کلان ، اصول حسابداری ، (در اقتصاد این موضوع کمی بیشتر مورد  توجه است) ، مارکتینگ ، رفتار سازمانی ، تجزیه تحلیل داده ها ، بانکداری،  فاینانس و 
> و محیط های تجاری و مدیریت تشخیص هزینه و آنالیز آن و ...


یک سوال:
البته من قصدم از تحصیل فقط اگاه شدن به اصول بازی هست!چون بازار صرفا ده سال زمان می گیره تا شخص یک کاسب(بازاری) متوسط بشه ولی می شه این زمان رو به واسطه اگاهی و علم به قوانین حقوقی و پولی بازار بسیار تقلیل داد! 

با این حال می تونم از صحبت هاتون اینطور برداشت کنم که مدیریت بازرگانی به نوعی برای امر تجارت می تونه مفید تر از اقتصاد بازرگانی واقع بشه؟؟

----------


## Araz

> به دکمه تشکر صرفا نشد اکتفا کنم؛بسیار ممنون.
> من تمامی این قسمت ها رو قبلا از طریق گوگل پیدا کردم ولی این قسمت به طور خاص کمک کننده بود.
> 
> یک سوال:
> البته من قصدم از تحصیل فقط اگاه شدن به اصول بازی هست!چون بازار صرفا ده سال زمان می گیره تا شخص یک کاسب(بازاری) متوسط بشه ولی می شه این زمان رو به واسطه اگاهی و علم به قوانین حقوقی و پولی بازار بسیار تقلیل داد! 
> 
> با این حال می تونم از صحبت هاتون اینطور برداشت کنم که مدیریت بازرگانی به نوعی برای امر تجارت می تونه مفید تر از اقتصاد بازرگانی واقع بشه؟؟



فکر کنم برداشتتون درسته و مدیریت بازرگانی به شما کمک بیشتری برای یادگیری  قواعد این بازی کنه

 :Yahoo (102):

----------

